# Renting on Rhodes advice?



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

We are looking to move to Rhodes at the end of June, can anyone advise on long term rental costs and where to find further information? We are looking in the Lardos/Lindos area, thank you


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

*Advice needed not an advert*

Does anyone have advice rather than an advert for an old mobile phone?


----------



## CTJodi (Dec 14, 2012)

My experience is that you're not going to have much luck unless you go there or have good friends who will work with you to find a place. I answered the same post you did , and also made several calls to the contact info subsequently given me, with no reply at all. I then started internet searches where I found a couple of leads and finally decided just to rent from some friends of mine. As I am a non-EU citizen, I can only stay 90 days at a time, so basically I am leasing for the periods of time I will be there. I wanted a full time rental, but it is extremely hard unless you are there and just driving the streets looking and asking. 

I do know of a home in Pilona (no pool, no washer, no fridge/freezer, absolutely no furniture) for rent at a reasonable price (I wanted a furnished home because of the limitations on my stay), so if that would be of interest to you, send me a personal message and I'll give you the telephone number of the person to contact for all the details. Good luck, Donna


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

We are hoping to move to Rhodes too in the next two years. We are having two holidays there this year to look into things and do have some contacts; we have decided to rent to see how things go as it's easier to change your mind that way...although I doubt this will happen.


----------



## CTJodi (Dec 14, 2012)

My story has a surprising, but totally wonderful ending, as it turns out. My friends will no longer be renting to the general public; it will only be us, sharing the house equally between my Schengen periods and their visits. Fortunately, I want to be in Rhodes in off times; they want to be there in the exact opposite times. I got more than lucky; I got blessed by an unbelievable opportunity which for me is a lifetime commitment. I hope you have the same success.


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

That sounds wonderful. Such good luck. We haven't begun to look yet but do have contacts. Whereabouts in Rhodes are you, if you don't mind me asking. Best of luck!!!


----------



## CTJodi (Dec 14, 2012)

Pilona. Very small village in between Kalathos and Lindos. It gets tourists, but nothing like Lindos and Lardos, and frankly, I like being as far away from tourists as I can possibly get! :>) I have a lot of good friends in Pilona, so this is an incredible opportunity I never imagined having.


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

I think we drove through there last year, on the way to Lindos. We're thinking of Kalithies or thereabouts, so that we are close to the sea and town but far enough away to get away from tourism if we want to.


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

CTJodi have you been to Prasonissi beach?! I really want to see that as I find beaches that have water either side fascinating


----------



## CTJodi (Dec 14, 2012)

No... but I will put it on my list to visit when I get back in just 7 weeks, and report back to you then! But I have to be honest; all of the beaches are gorgeous, but they are all about equal. There are some standouts, but the general beaches are all about the same. My guess is that Prasonissi is about the same as Navarrone, Kalathos, etc... meaning a relatively small beach which is a favorite of locals, but relatively unknown by those pesky tourists... and their equally annoying tourist buses! :>)


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for that! I must agree all the beaches I've visited are beautiful. It's 17 weeks until I'm back and then again in September; but if my boss agrees we're hoping to visit for a week for my birthday in July.


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Please can you give me an idea of rental prices also Donna? I think we would probably look at furnished or part furnished initially as I know this has to be a cautious move, but then again nothing ventured nothing gained. About 6 years ago I upped and moved from Sheffield to the North Yorkshire coast, so I have experienced in a way leaving everything behind.


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,
Donna I think you're right about finding a place through friends, we luckily have friends and family on the island and I'm going over soon to look at some places...
Claire the average rents for a 2 bed place seem to be around 400 euro, hope to see you both there


----------



## CTJodi (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, all, just to put perspective, the ONLY 2-bedroom rental I found for 400 £ a month was a house in a dumpy neighborhood, with the neighbors across the street storing about 30 wrecked cars in their front yard, absolutely no furniture and NO appliances except for an old stove. No fridge even. 

I ended up paying far more than 400 £, and I have a lot of friends who were looking. Then again, it all depends on what you're looking for; maybe there are apartments in some of the more isolated locations that are better deals than what I ended up with, but I did want a house, and not an apartment. 

Good luck to all! I'm going to start moving some of my things out there in just a month and the bags are already packed; that's how excited I am! Best, Donna


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Donna, thanks for that...I am heading over in a week so will see what the places are like  packing here too, have to have an inventory all done by march 15th and the shippers come in may...so excited!


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

Just to let you know we found a place to rent in Lardos and will be moving there at the end of June... We can't wait. CJ pressonisi is a great beach really long and packed with wind surfers and kite surfers throughout the season


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Great news Chui! Visited Prasonissi this May. Looking at a house hopefully when we visit in July 😊


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

We arrive late June so should try and meet up in July for a cold drink and swap stories


----------

